# Standard ground coffee in espresso machine (newbie Q)



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi, I didn't have myself down as a complete idiot but here's the thing...

I'm planning to get a dual temp pro but in the meantime I'm using a delonghi machine that I don't have too many issues with but I suddenly realised I've been using normal ground coffee which isn't ground fine enough for espresso machines, all year.

Is this an issue still given it's a pressurised basket? If so, have I just been making crap coffee? Or slowly killing my machine?

Matt


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Matt_B said:


> Hi, I didn't have myself down as a complete idiot but here's the thing...
> I'm planning to get a dual temp pro but in the meantime I'm using a delonghi machine that I don't have too many issues with but I suddenly realised I've been using normal ground coffee which isn't ground fine enough for espresso machines, all year.
> Is this an issue still given it's a pressurised basket? If so, have I just been making crap coffee? Or slowly killing my machine?
> 
> Matt


Pressurised baskets have been designed to be used with incorrect grinds so shouldn't cause a problem.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You've just been making crap coffee. I wouldn't worry about slowly killing the machine either...not that it's possible to do that by putting coffee in the basket.


----------



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

Ahhh thanks all.

So is there any need/point to use proper espresso ground coffee in a pressurised basket?


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Espresso ground will still get you a better result as normal coffee grinds will be to large and you won't get a proper extraction. The pressurised basket just stops the water from spraying through the grinds if the grind is to large, It's more hiding the problem than fixing it if that makes sense.


----------



## Matt_B (Feb 17, 2019)

That makes perfect sense. Thank you!


----------

